# قدرات الرب الامتناهية



## المثنى (19 نوفمبر 2007)

قبل أن اعرض أى أمر اريد استفسارا واجابة على هذه الاسئلة البسيطة 


1 هل الرب قادر ( صفة القدرة )؟؟
2 هل يعلم الرب الغيب ؟؟
3 هلى الرب عالم ؟؟
4 هل يخضع الله للتجربة ؟؟؟
5 هل يخطئ الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أريد اجابة محدد لو سمحتم يا اصحاب العلم والدين


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



المثنى قال:


> قبل أن اعرض أى أمر اريد استفسارا واجابة على هذه الاسئلة البسيطة




القسم هنا لا يسمح باللف و الدوران و المماطلة, هذه المرة سنسمح لك تأخير عرض ما عندك, لكن مستقبلا ضع موضوعك في رد واحد ولا تبدأه بأسئلة لتنهيه بتفاهات كما تعودنا منكم





> 1 هل الرب قادر ( صفة القدرة )؟؟


 
نعم الله قادر على كل شئ
الدليل الكتابي: تكوين 17 : 1
[Q-BIBLE]انَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. [/Q-BIBLE]





> 2 هل يعلم الرب الغيب ؟؟


 
نعم, الله يعلم الغيب و فاصح القلوب
الدليل الكتابي: أعمال الرسل 15 : 8
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً. 
[/Q-BIBLE]




> 3 هلى الرب عالم ؟؟


 
ما كتبته لا معنى له, فماذا تقصد بالرب ان كان عالما؟
اذا قصدك عالم الغيب, فقد اجبناه في السؤال الذي قبل, وهو يعلم الغيب, فما الفرق بين يعلم الغيب و عالم الغيب!!!

عجبي




> 4 هل يخضع الله للتجربة ؟؟؟


 
حاول ان تتعمق بسؤال ليكون له معنى
فلا اعرف ماذا تقصد ان كان الله يخضع للتجربة

بداية الله لا يخضع لشئ, بل كل شئ خاضع له
لكن كل انسان يستطيع ان يجرب الله بمعنى ان يسأله شئ و يجرب تجاوبه و سماعه
فأنت تستطيع ان تخاطب الله و تسأله في مسألة معينه و تجرب مدى قبوله و هذه ايضا تجربة

اما اذا كنت تريد الأشارة الى تجربة السيد المسيح في البرية, فهات من الأخر و اسأل و سنرد عليك الرد الوافي و الشافي





> 5 هل يخطئ الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
حاشا!

الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله, فالله لا يخطأ ابدا و لا يعرف الخطيئة






> أريد اجابة محدد لو سمحتم يا اصحاب العلم والدين


 
اجبنا على اسئلتك و نحن بدرونا نسألك الدخول بالموضوع مباشرة و عدم اللف و الدوران

منتظرين موضوعك الأساسي...


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



> هل الرب قادر ( صفة القدرة )؟؟
> 2 هل يعلم الرب الغيب ؟؟


 طبعا الرب عالم بكل شي يحدث في هذه الحياة  وياريت يكون في موضوع ومتل ما قلك ماي روك بلا لف والدوران


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

الأخ / مثنى 
++ إجابات الإخوة الأحباء مستوفاة من كل الجوانب ، لكل ذى عقل وضمير .
+++ ولكنى أراك -- فى المرات السابقة -- تطرح الأسئلة وتمضى ، وكأن هذا هو شاغلك الوحيد ، فتوفيراً للوقت أقول لك أن السيد المسيح هو اللاهوت المتحد --بمعجزة إلهية -- بالناسوت ، بغير إختلاط وبغير إنفصال .
++ بغير إختلاط ، أى أن اللاهوت يظل لاهوتاً ، لأنه غير قابل للتغير . وأيضاً الناسوت يظل ناسوتاً ، برغم الإتحاد .
++ وبغير إنفصال ، أى أن اللاهوت لا ينفصل عن الناسوت بعدما إتحد به ، فإنه موجود متحداً به دائماً ، بكل ما للناسوت من جسد بشرى وروح بشرية ،ومن فعل وإرادة ، لذلك فكل ما يفعله الناسوت يـُنسب -- أدبياً و معنوياً -- للاهوت المتحد به .
+++++ فعندما يموت الناسوت ، يظل اللاهوت متحداً بالجسد والروح معاً ، فاعلاً فيهما بقوة اللاهوت .
+++++ و عندما ينادى الناسوت على لعازر الميت -- بعد أربعة أيام وبعدما أنتن وفاحت رائحته -- فإن المنادى هو صوت الناسوت ، ولكن إتحاد اللاهوت به يجعل أمره أمراً إلهياً خالقاً للحياة من اللا حياة ، بل من الرمة المتعفنة .
++++++ وبسبب عدم إختلاط اللاهوت بالناسوت ، فإن الناسوت يتعرض لكل ما تتعرض له الأجساد ، ما عدا الخطية وحدها ، بكل أنواعها وأشكالها ، لأن كل الجسد هو طاهر  من خلقة الله الطاهر ، ولا يسوء الله أن يسكن فيه ، وأما الخطية -- بكافة أشكالها -- فإنها ضد طبيعة الله الطاهرة ، ولا يمكن للقدوس أن يسكن فى النجاسة .
+++++ الناس الذين لا يتخيلون وجود جسد طاهر ، يرفضون التجسد الألهى ، لأنه ضد فكرتهم نحو الجسد بأنه نجاسة ، فبينما يتقبلون نزول الله على الجبل ، يرفضون ذلك للجسد ، بسبب فكرة نجاسة الجسد ، الخاطئة . 
++++++ النقطة التى يجب أن تـُفهم ، هى أن الخطية هى النجاسة ، وحدها ، وهى الضد لله ، وهى التى يستحيل قبول الله لها ، وأما أن يخلق -- من أحشاء العذراء -- ناسوتاً معجزياً طاهراً , ويتحد به ، فإنه ليس ضد الكمال الإلهى ، بل إنه أكثر كمالاً من نزول الله على الجبل الأصم ، بمقدار رفعة الناسوت الحي العاقل عن الجبل الذى بلا حياة ولا عقل ، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت الرب (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*إبحثوا !!! يوجد لدينا مفقود
ذهب و لم يعد*


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



صوت الرب قال:


> *إبحثوا !!! يوجد لدينا مفقود*
> *ذهب و لم يعد*


 
تعود على هذا الشئ
هنا الكثير ممن يسأل فما لا يعرف اصلا
يسأل لمجرد ان يسأل فقط دون وعي او انتظار لأي اجابة.. اهو سؤال و بس..


----------



## alimo (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*يمنع*
* تكرير السؤال في كل اقسام المنتدى*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*WALK ON ROCK*


----------



## amr3 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> القسم هنا لا يسمح باللف و الدوران و المماطلة, هذه المرة سنسمح لك تأخير عرض ما عندك, لكن مستقبلا ضع موضوعك في رد واحد ولا تبدأه بأسئلة لتنهيه بتفاهات كما تعودنا منكم
> 
> ...



وهناك الكثير والكثير ارجو الرد 
واذا لم تمنعمنعةني من دخل هذا المنتدى ففي جعبتي المزيد والمزيد


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

مساء الخير علي الجميع



> تعود على هذا الشئ
> هنا الكثير ممن يسأل فما لا يعرف اصلا
> يسأل لمجرد ان يسأل فقط دون وعي او انتظار لأي اجابة.. اهو سؤال و بس..



استذا هارد يمكن يكون عنده ظروف اي اي حاجه 

وكمان ده وقت امتحانات 

يعني وارد اوي انه يكون مشغول

علي العموم انا شايف اخ ليا تاني علق واحنا في انتظار الرد وانا متابع فقط الي اللان


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



> كيف الله قادر وفي يوحنا 5 :30 انا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيء ؟!



عندما تستشهد بنص عزيزي فيجب ان تكون فهمته اولا قبل ان تستشهد به..
يقول السيد المسيح في يوحنا 5: 30


> *[FONT=&quot]30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ[/FONT]*



فكما قلنا مسبقا ان السيد المسيح هو اقنوم الابن و الذي هو متحد مع اقنوم الاب و اقنوم الروح القدس... فأقنوم الابن لا يفعل شئ من نفسه وحده بل ما يفعله هو هو منه و من الاب و من الروح القدس.. اي ان الثلاثة اقانيم هي  ذات واحدة و ارادة و احدة..
و كمثال: انت لك عقل و جسد و روح.... فهل تفعل يداك شيئا مخالفا لعقلك؟؟؟ اقصد بكلامي اذا تحركت يداك فهل تأتي هذه الحركة دون اي تدخل من العقل و الروح فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا... فهم الثلاثة يكونون وحدة واحدة و لا يقدر الجسد ان يفعل شئ بدون العقل و العقل لا يقدر ان ينفذ شئ بلا الجسد..
اذن فالسيد المسيح لا يقدر ان يفعل شئ من نفسه بل كل ما يفعله هو من الاب و الروح القدس ايضا في وحدة واحدة.
لو كان السيد المسيح يقصد ما انت فهمته لكان قال انا لا اقدر ان افعل شيئا...و لكنه اكد علي المعني بأن قال من نفسه.. و التأكيد علي مالعني اكثر و اكثر يأتي بعد ذلك في الاعداد 31 و 32



> وكيف يعلم كل شيء وفي مرقص 13 : 32 وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الإبن إلا الآب ؟!



السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد و بالتالي لا يجب ان يعطيهم موعد قيام الساعة لان هذا الموعد يجب ان لا يعرفه احد في الكون كله.. لذلك علق السيد المسيح هذه المعرفة بأقنوم الاب حتي لا يكثر التلاميذ في الاسائلة حول الموعد..مع العلم انه بتعليقه بالاب فهو هو ايضا السيد المسيح في وحدته و لاهوته.



> وهناك الكثير والكثير ارجو الرد
> واذا لم تمنعمنعةني من دخل هذا المنتدى ففي جعبتي المزيد والمزيد



صدقني جعبتك هذه فارغة و ستتأكد من كلامي هذا اذا قمت بعمل بحث في المنتدي و ستجد ان كل اسألتك و الاسئلة التي ستخطر علي بالك قد تم الاجابة عليها.. و لكن بالرغم من ذلك فيمكنك ان تضع اسئلتك و لكن بعد ان تكون قد قمت بالبحث في المنتدي عنها..و اذا وجدت انها لم يتم مناقشتها فيمكنك عرضها بأسلوب مهذب و سيتم الرد عليها بأذن المسيح.


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



> السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد و بالتالي لا يجب ان يعطيهم موعد قيام الساعة لان هذا الموعد يجب ان لا يعرفه احد في الكون كله.. لذلك علق السيد المسيح هذه المعرفة بأقنوم الاب حتي لا يكثر التلاميذ في الاسائلة حول الموعد..مع العلم انه بتعليقه بالاب فهو هو ايضا السيد المسيح في وحدته و لاهوته



طيب الكلام ده مقبول بس لو كان النص اللي جابه اخوي بيقول فيه اي كلام تاني غير كلمه 


> فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الإبن إلا الآب ؟!



يعني هو بيقول انه ما يعرفشي مش مجرد انه مش عاوز يقول مثلا

لا هو قال انه ما يعرفشي ولا اي حد تاني غير الاب

طب ازاي بقي كان عاوز يشغل تفكيرهم ؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



abn_eleslam قال:


> طيب الكلام ده مقبول بس لو كان النص اللي جابه اخوي بيقول فيه اي كلام تاني غير كلمه
> 
> 
> يعني هو بيقول انه ما يعرفشي مش مجرد انه مش عاوز يقول مثلا
> ...



عزيزي لو انت قرأت ما انا كتبته لما القيت هذا السؤال... اين قلت انا انه اراد ان يشغلهم عن السؤال؟؟؟؟؟

لقد قلت لك بالحرف الواحد:


> السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد و بالتالي لا يجب ان يعطيهم موعد قيام الساعة لان هذا الموعد يجب ان لا يعرفه احد في الكون كله.. لذلك علق السيد المسيح هذه المعرفة بأقنوم الاب حتي لا يكثر التلاميذ في الاسائلة حول الموعد..مع العلم انه بتعليقه بالاب فهو هو ايضا السيد المسيح في وحدته و لاهوته.



علق الامعرفة اي انه وضع او جعل المعرفة هنا مقتصرة علي الاب حتي لا يكثروا في الاسئلة او الالحاح للمعرفة...

كمثال: 
انت تركب السيارة و قلت لابنك هناك مفاجئة في انتظارك في البيت (مفاجئة انت و والدة الطفل قمتم بتحضريها) و اخذ الطفل يلح عليك ان تقول له ما هي هذه المفاجئة... فماذا ستفعل؟؟؟ ستقول له... اسأل امك هي العارفة .. لما نوصل البيت اسأل امك..

و بذلك انت افهمت ابنك انك لا تعرف و ان الذي يعرف هو زوجتك فقط مع العلم بأنك و و زوجتك معا قد قمتم بشراء او بعمل هذه المفاجئة.. و لكن ردك هذا هو طريقة مهذبة و لطيفة تصرف الطفل عن محاولة الالحاح و اكثار الاسئلة لمعرفة ما هي المفاجئة.


----------



## abn_eleslam (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

اولا شكرا ليك علي ردك المهذب

بس انا لسه برده ليا تعليق



> لذلك علق السيد المسيح هذه المعرفة بأقنوم الاب



هو هنا ما علقشي 
هو نفي

هو قال انه ما يعرفشي

لو كان قال مثلا انه كل شئ في علم الاب
كان ماشي

لكن هو قال انه ما يعرفشي !!!

ده سؤالي



> فماذا ستفعل؟؟؟ ستقول له... اسأل امك هي العارفة



طيب ماشي بس ده مش هو اللي حصل في النص
هو لم يقل اسالوا الله هو اللي يعرف

هو قال انا لا اعرف

وما حدا بيعرف الا الاب

يعني هو لا يعرف

معلش استحملني كتير بس انا بحب افهم كل حاجه 

والنقطه دي غامضه جدا بالنسبه ليا

وعلي فكره انا لو اقتنعت بالاجايه هاقول ومش هاكابر

علي العموم انا هامشي دلوقتي وارجع بعد يوم كده او يومين فياريت تتابع معايا لانك انسان محترم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



abn_eleslam قال:


> اولا شكرا ليك علي ردك المهذب
> 
> بس انا لسه برده ليا تعليق
> 
> ...


 


انت انست نقطة مهمة وهي ان المسيح له كل ما للاب

كل ما للآب هو لي.لهذا قلت انه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم(يوحنا15:16).
وكل ما هو لي فهو لك.وما هو لك فهو لي وانا ممجد فيهم(يوحنا10:17).

عبارة «كل ما للآب» تعني، ضمن ما تعني: أزلية الآب، وقداسته، وكماله، ومجده، وصفاته، وعرشه ، والوحدة الكاملة، ومعرفة .....الخ
وايضا يعرف متى يوم القيامة
ابضا وحده يعرف الاب كل المعرفة

كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له (متى27:11).
كما ان الآب يعرفني وانا اعرف الآب.وانا اضع نفسي عن الخراف (يوحنا15:10).


ولكن لماذا قال "ولا الابن"

يشرح ابونا الغالي عبد المسيح بسيط ذلك في كتابه "هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم؟"

(1) قال هذا حتى لا يلح التلاميذ في طلب معرفة ذلك اليوم 
وتلك الساعة ولأنَّه أرادهم أنْ لا يشغلوا أذهانهم بالتركيز علي حساب الأوقات والأزمنة ، كقول القديس بولس بالروح " وَأَمَّا الأَزْمِنَةُ وَالأَوْقَاتُ فَلاَ حَاجَةَ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْهَا " (1تس5/1) ، بل أرادهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي الاستعداد الدائم وضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا يتوقَّعُونَها ، وقد كرَّر لهم تأكيده علي ذلك ؛ "اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. " (مت24/42) ،


" كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. " (مت24/44) ، " اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ. " (مر13/33) ، " اسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ أَمَسَاءً أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ أَمْ صَبَاحاً. " (مر13/35) ، " وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا "(مر13/37).

(2) لأنَّه إتخذ صورة العبد وصار إنساناً ، 
وكإنسان ، تدبيريًا ، بناسوته ، وبسبب احتجاب لاهوته في ناسوته وظهوره في الجسد ووجوده في الهيئة كإنسان ، قال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم والساعة ، يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :

" والآن فلماذا رغم أنَّه كان يعرف ، لم يُخبرْ تلاميذه بوضوح في ذلك الحين ، لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يفحص ما صَمَتَ الربّ عنه ، لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟ " (رو11/34) ، ولماذا رغم أنَّه يعرف ، قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ" يعرف . أظنّ أنَّ هذا لا يجهله أي واحد من المؤمنين : أنَّه قال هذا مثلما قال الأقوال الأخرى - كإنسانٍ بسبب الجسد فهذا ليس نقصًا في الكلمة ، بل هو من تلك الطبيعة البشريّة التي تتصف بالجهل .

وهذا أيضًا يمكن أن يُري جيدًا . إنْ كان أحد يفحص المناسبة 




بإخلاص : متى ولمن تكلَّم المخلِّص هكذا ؟ فهو لم يتكلَّم هكذا حينما خُلقت السموات بواسطته ، ولا حينما كان مع الآب نفسه الكلمة الصانع كل الأشياء (أنظر أم8/27-30) . وهو لم يقلْ هذا أيضًا قبل ولادته كإنسان ولكن حينما صار الكلمة جسدًا . ولهذا السبب فمن الصواب أنْ ننسب إلي ناسوته كلّ شيء يتكلَّم به إنسانيًا بعد أنْ تأنَّس . لأنَّه من خاصيَّة الكلمة أنْ يعرف مخلوقاته ، وأنْ لا يجهل بدايتها ونهايتها ، لأنَّ هذه المخلوقات هي أعماله . وهو يعرف كم عددها وحدود تكوينها . وإذ هو يعرف بداية كلّ شيء ونهايته ، فإنَّه يعرف بالتأكيد النهاية العامّة والمشتركة للكلِّ . وبالتأكيد فحينما يتكلَّم في الإنجيل قائلاً " أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ " (يو1/17) ، فواضح أنَّه بصفته الكلمة ، يعرف أيضًا ساعة نهاية كلّ الأشياء ورغم أنَّه كإنسانٍ يجهلها ، لأنَّ الجهل هو من خصائص الإنسان ، وخاصة هذه الأمور " .

ويضيف " لأنَّه منذ صار إنسانًا لم يخجل ـ بسبب الجسد الذي يجهل - أنْ يقول لا أعرف لكي يُوضِّح أنَّه بينما هو يعرف كإله ، فهو يجهل جسديًا 000 حينما تكلَّم إنسانيّا قائلا " ولا الابن يعرف " فأنَّه كإله يُظهر نفسه أنَّه يعرف كلّ الأشياء . لأنَّ ذلك الابن الذي يُقال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم ، يقول هو عن نفسه أنَّه يعرف الآب لأنَّه يقول " لاَ أَحَدٌ 



يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ " (مت11/27) . وكل الناس عدا الآريوسيِّين يعترفون أنَّ الذي يعرف الآب يعرف اليوم والساعة " .


(3) عادة ما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أمورا يبدو فيها الله الآب وكأنه لا يعرف، يجهل ، وفي نفس الوقت هو يعرف ، فهو كلَّيّ العلم والمعرفة ، لماذا؟ لأنَّ هذا ما يقتضيه التدبير الإلهيّ للخليقة ، فهو غير المحدود ولكنه يتعامل مع البشريّة المحدودة ، ولذا فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بحسب فهمه المحدود ، وأحيانًا لأنَّ الوقت المُعيَّن لكشف هذه المعرفة لم يأتِ بعد . وعلي سبيل المثال يقول الكتاب عندما شرع بعض الناس في بناء برج بابل "فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو ادَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا." (تك11/5)، فهل كان الله يجهل ما يحدث ، كلا فقد كان يعرف ما يفعلونه بدليل قوله " فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ " ، وإنما كان يبدو ويتصرَّف وكأنَّه لا يعرف، تدبيريًا ، فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بالمفهوم الذي يقدر علي فهمه . 
وهذا نفس ما قاله عن سدوم وعمورة " إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدّا. انْزِلُ وَارَى هَلْ فَعَلُوا بِالتَّمَامِ حَسَبَ صُرَاخِهَا الْاتِي الَيَّ وَالَّا فَاعْلَمُ " (تك18/20-21) . يقول الكتاب أنَّه نزل ليري ما يعرفه، فهو يتكلَّم وكأنَّه لا يعرف، يجهل ،


وهو يعرف . فهو يعرف ما يحدث في سدوم وعمورة وأنَّ خطاياهم قد عظُمَت ولا يجهل ما يفعلونه ، إنَّه يعرف ما قد حدث وما سيفعله هو ، ولكن الكتاب يقول أنَّه نزل ليري ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب المفهوم البشريّ .

وعندما طلب الله من إبراهيم أنْ يُقَدِّم اِبنه إسحاق محرقة وبعد أنْ وضع إبراهيم اِبنه علي المذبح وهَمَّ ليذبحه قال له " لا تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ الَى الْغُلامِ وَلا تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئا لانِّي الْانَ عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي " (تك22/12) . فهل كان اللَّه يجهل ذلك ؟ كلا ، إنما يتكلَّم اللَّه هكذا تدبيريًا ، فقد كان لا بدّ أنْ يُبَرْهِن إبراهيم عن طاعته للَّه عمليًا . 

كما يقول في المزمور " الَّلهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟ كُلُّهُمْ قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. " (مز53/2-3) . إنَّه يعرف كلّ شيء ولا يُخْفَي عليه شيء ولكن المزمور يقول ذلك تدبيريًا ، بالأسلوب الذي يوصِّل للبشر ما يريد أنْ يُعْلِنَه لهم .

وبنفس الطريقة يتحدَّث الكتاب عن معاملة الابن لشجرة التين ، يقول الكتاب " فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ فِيهَا شَيْئاً إِلاَّ وَرَقاً فَقَطْ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ يَكُنْ مِنْكِ ثَمَرٌ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَيَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ. 


فَلَمَّا رَأَى التَّلاَمِيذُ ذَلِكَ تَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ؟»" (مت21/19-20) . وهنا يبدو وكأنَّه لم يكنْ يعرف حقيقة الشجرة ، والعكس صحيح ، ولكنه فعل ذلك ليقدِّم للتلاميذ مثالا " وَقَالَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ: «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَراً وَلَمْ يَجِدْ. قَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَراً فِي هَذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا. لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضاً؟ " (لو13/6-7) . هذا ما قصده الابن ، فقد بدا وكأنَّه يجهل ، تدبيريًا ، إنْ كانت الشجرة مثمرة أم لا ، ليقدِّم لتلاميذه مثالاً . إنَّه يتصرَّف ويتكلَّم بأسلوب تصويريّ رمزيّ يصل إلي مستوي الفهم البشريّ . تصرَّف وكأنَّه يجهل وهو المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة . 

كما سأل عن القبر الذي دُفن فيه لعازر قائلاً " أَيْنَ وَضَعْتِمُوه " (يو11/34)، في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعلم فيه بموت لعازر قبل أنْ يموت ، فقد كان يعرف ، حسب التدبير الإلهيّ ، أنَّ لعازر سيموت ويظلّ في القبر لمدَّة أربعة أيام وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت في اليوم الرابع من موته ليُظْهِرَ مجده " فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». " (يو11/4) . كان يعرف أنَّ لعازر سيموت وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت ، وكان يعرف المكان الذي ذهبت إليه



روح لعازر وقد أقامه من الأموات . فهل يُعقل أنْ يعرف كلَّ ذلك ولا يعرف مكان القبر المدفون فيه ؟ لقد سأل الابن وكأنَّه لا يعرف ، يجهل المكان ، تدبيريًا ، وهو كلِّىّ المعرفة والعلم .

وفي تعامله مع المرأة السامريّة قال لها " اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» " وكأنه يجهل حقيقتها . " أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ." ، وهنا يكشف لها ما لا يعلمه إلا هو ككلي العلم والمعرفة " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ . هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». وهنا سمعت المرأة ما جعلها تقول له " يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!" ، بل وذهبت تقول للناس " هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟" (يو4/16-19و29) . سألها وهو يبدو أنَّه يجهل من هي ثمَّ كشف لها كلّ أسرارها مما جعلها تعتقد أنَّه نبيّ والمسيح المنتظر . 

كما سأل تلاميذه قائلا :" مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟" وهو يعلم تمامًا ما يقوله الناس عنه ولكنَّه تكلَّم وكأنَّه يجهل ليوصِّل تلاميذه إلي حقيقة ذاته بالروح القدس وليس بحسب ما يعتقده البشر ، " فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ:



فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." (مت16/13-17) . وهذا ما أراد أنْ يُعلنه لهم من خلال سؤاله هذا ، أنَّه المسيح ابن اللَّه الحيّ . وبنفس الطريقة يقول الكتاب في معجزة إشباع الجموع " فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ." (يو6/5-6) . سأل فيلبس وكأنَّه يُريد أنْ يعرف في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعرف فيه ما سيعمله . 



والخلاصة هي أنَّ الابن يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن لم يكنْ من ضمن التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد والفداء الإعلان عنهما ، كما كان يسأل الأسئلة وكأنَّه يجهل ما يسأل عنه وذلك بأسلوب تعليميّ وتصويريّ ، تدبيريًا ، ليُوَصِّل الحقائق التي يريد توصيلها


----------



## amr3 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن جوهر الموضوع و التطرق الى سند الكتاب المقدس و اسفاره*
*ننبه ان السؤال تمت الأجابة عليه في الموضوع التالي*
*الصديق ...My Rock .. أرجو الدخول هنا*


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*العضو amr3*
*الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع و طرح اسئلة تشتت الموضوع*
*اطرح سؤالك في المكان المناسب*


----------



## black.muslim (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

لو تفضلتم عندي سؤال 

*هل من من لم يقتل الأنعام فهو مرتد *
سِفرُ صموئيل الأوّل
وقالَ صَموئيلُ لِشاوُل: "أَنا الَّذي أَرسَلَني الرَّبُّ لأَمسَحَكَ مَلِكًا على شَعبه، على إِسْرائيل. فأسمعَ الآنَ قَولَ الرَّبّ. 2 هكَذا يَقولُ رَبُّ القُوَّات: سأَفتَقِدُ عَماليقَ لِما صَنَعَ بِإِسرائيل، حينَ وَقَفَ لَه في الطَّريق، عِندَ صُعودِه مِن مِصْر. 3 فهَلُمَّ الآنَ واضرِبْ عَماليق، وحَرِّمْ كُلَّ ما لَهم، ولا تُبقِ علَيه، بل أَمِتِ الرِّجالَ والنِّساءَ والأولادَ وحتَّى الرُّضَّعَ والبَقَرَ والغَنَمَ والإبلَ والحَمير".4 فنادى شاوُلُ الشَّعْبَ واستَعرَضَهم في طَلائيم، فكانوا مِئَتَي أَلفِ راجِلٍ وعَشَرَةَ آلافِ رَجُل مِن يَهوذا. 5 فزَحَفَ شاوُلُ على مَدينَةِ عَماليق، وكَمَنَ في الوادي. 6 وقالَ شاوُلُ لِلقَينِيِّين: "اِذهَبوا انصَرِفوا وانزِلوا مِن بَينِ العَمالِقَة، لِئَلاَّ أُزيلَكم معَهم، لأَنَّكم قد صَنَعتم رَحمَةً إِلى بَني إِسْرائيلَ كُلِّهم عِندَ صُعودِهم مِن مِصْر". فانصَرَفَ القَينِيُّونَ مِن بَينِ عَماليق.
7 وضَرَبَ شاوُلُ عَماليق، مِن حَويلَةَ إلى شورَ الَّتي شَرقِيَّ مِصْر. 8 وأَخَذَ أَجَاجَ، مَلِكَ عَماليقَ، حَيًّا، وحرَمَ شَعبَه أَجمَعَ بِحَدَ السَّيف. 9 وأَبْقى شاوُل والشَّعبُ على أَجاج وعلى خِيارِ الغَنَمِ والبَقَرِ كلِّ سَمينٍ والحُمْلانِ كلِّ ما كانَ جَيِّدًا، وأَبَوا أَن يُحَرِّموها، ولكِن كُلُّ ما كانَ حَقيرًا هَزيلاً حَرَّموه (2). 


"الربّ"يسوع ينبذ شاول
10 فكانَ كَلامُ الرَّبِّ إِلى صَموئيلَ قائِلاً: 11 "إِنِّي قد نَدِمتُ على إِقامَتي شاوُلَ مَلِكًا، لأَنَّه اَرتَدَّ عنِ اتِّباعي ولم يَعمَلْ بِأَمْري 


نفذ _شاؤول ما أمره يسوع ، لكنه ارتأى أن لا يقتل الغنم والبقر والخراف ،-و هدا منطقي لأن لا دنب لها - بعد أن أباد الرضع و النساء و الشيوخ !! . إلا أن يسوع المحبة غضب  لعدم قتله الغنم والبقر والخراف ، فندم أن جعل شاؤول ملكاً !!!و حكم عليه بالردة و قرر أن ينصب ملكا آخر لا يعرف ما معنى المحبة أو الرحمة_
 هل من تفسير لمحبة يسوع


----------



## kimo14th (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



black.muslim قال:


> لو تفضلتم عندي سؤال
> 
> *هل من من لم يقتل الأنعام فهو مرتد *
> سِفرُ صموئيل الأوّل
> ...



*ماعلاقه السؤال بالموضوع* ​


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

يا مسلم اسود
اطرح سؤالك في المكان المناسب لنرد عليك

مشاركتك ستحذف لاحقا


----------



## amr3 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



My Rock قال:


> *العضو amr3*
> *الرجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع و طرح اسئلة تشتت الموضوع*
> *اطرح سؤالك في المكان المناسب*


يا استاذ اريد رد 
هل يوجد لكتابك سند واحد متصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما عدد أسفار كتابك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسئلة واضحة وهيفقط بداية أسئلتي فجعبتي ممتلئة بالأسئلة
اريد منك اجابات 
وعلى فكرة الموضوع الذي احلتني عليه لم يعجبني ردك على الأخ السائل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

++الأخ الفاضل/ amra3 
+++ هل تناقش بحثاً عن الحقيقة الجردة  ؟، أم بدافع رغبة هدامة فقط ، بدافع حاقد موتور ؟
         ++ فإن تبحث حقاً عن الحقيقة ، فإن للمناقشة أصول ،مذكورة فى موضوع بهذا المنتدى ، وللتسهيل أنقلها لسيادتك :
شروط المناقشة الموضوعية
++++المناقشة الموضوعية تحتاج إلى :- 
  + موضوع هام ، يستحق تكريس الوقت له .
  + كما تحتاج إلى مناقشين ، ذوى تفكير عقلانى منطقى ، وأيضاً  ذوى مبادئ أخلاقية مشتركة ، كرفض الكذب بكل ألوانه وأشكاله .
        ((( 1 ))) فيخصوص الموضوع ، ينبغى أن تبدأ المناقشة الموضوعية برأس الموضوع وليس ذنبه ، والجذور قبل الفروع . 
     +++ ومما لا شك فيه أن الموضوع الدينى فى غاية الأهمية ، إذ أنه يتحكم فى أفكار وسلوكيات الناس ، كما أنه يتحكم فى مصيرهم الأبدى ، أى أنه يؤثر فى دنياهم وآخرتهم معاً .
     +++ ورأس الموضوع الدينى ، وجذره ، هو الشخصية الأولى فى كل دين ، فإن أثبتَّ علاقته بالخالق – مثلاً – أثبتَّ علاقة الدين كله بالخالق ، والعكس بالعكس   .
     +++ وعماد الدين هو الأخلاق ، إذ لا دين لمن لا أخلاق له ، لذلك ينبغى أن تبدأ المناقشة الموضوعية بالبحث فى الأخلاقيات التى عاشها ، ثم علـّم بها ، الشخصية الأولى فى كل دين .
     ++ فهذه النقطة هامة جداً ، ولا ينبغى أبداً إغفالها أو تجاوزها أو تخطيها ، لكى يكون البحث موضوعياً حقاً .
         ((( 2 ))) وأما بخصوص أطراف المناقشة ، فينبغى أن يتفقوا على مبادئ مشتركة ، تكون قانوناً لهم ( فإن كان لعب الكورة له قانون ، فما بالك بمناقشة هامة ) ، ومن يخالفه  يعتبر ساقطاً فى المناقشة ، وذلك مثل :-- 
     ( أ ) عدم الكذب مطلقاً ، فلا نجاح لمناقشة تعتمد على الغش والخداع والكذب ، كما أنه لا شركة بين الكاذب والصادق .
     (ب) عدم الكيل بمكيالين ، فلا أدعوك لما أنا نفسى فاشل فيه ، وعن ذلك قال السيد المسيح ،فى دعوته لعدم الإدانة : - [ يا مرائى ، إخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك ، حينئذ ستبصر جيداً أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك ] مت 7 : 5 . ++ لذلك ، يجب على الإنسان  أن يكون قد مرَّ بمرحلة النقد الذاتى ، لما يخصه هو ، قبلما يطالب الآخرين بأن يفحص أمورهم ، إذ يكون كعريان ينقد ملابس الآخرين ، فإنه مرائى مفضوح .
    ( ج ) أن يتوفر المستوى الفكرى والثقافى ، المناسب للمناقشة ، لضمان قدرة الأطراف كلها على البحث المتأنى ، لكى يمكنهم الرجوع بسهولة للمراجع ، ودراستها بصبر . ++ إذ لا يمكنك أن تطلب ذلك من الذين لا يطيقون القراءة ، ويريدون المعلومات على نظام البرشامة ، فمع أمثال هؤلاء تفشل المناقشة لا محال . بل قد ينقلبون عليك غاضبين ، إذ تطلب منهم ما لم يعتادوا عليه .
    ( د ) كما يجب عدم إستخدام التهديد ، عند الفشل فى إيجاد الرد المقنع ، إذ تستحيل المناقشة بين صاحب الفكر  وصاحب السيف


----------



## Fadie (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



amr3 قال:


> يا استاذ اريد رد
> هل يوجد لكتابك سند واحد متصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وما عدد أسفار كتابك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اسئلة واضحة وهيفقط بداية أسئلتي فجعبتي ممتلئة بالأسئلة
> ...


 
ايه سند دة يعنى؟ مين اللى قال ان السند دة طريقة تناقل الكتب غير العرب و ضيعوا قرآنهم بها؟؟؟

كتابنا له خمسة و عشرون الف مخطوطة , آتنى بمخطوطة واحدة لكتابك

كتابنا شهد له آباء الكنيسة على مدى خمسة قرون كاملة , آتنى انت بعشر اشخاص فقط اتفقوا على نص واحد من كتابك و انا سآتيك بنصوص اختلفوا عليها

اكبروا بقى و اعرفوا تتكلموا ازاى بدل الكلام الاهطل دة


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*



amr3 قال:


> يا استاذ اريد رد
> هل يوجد لكتابك سند واحد متصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وما عدد أسفار كتابك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اسئلة واضحة وهيفقط بداية أسئلتي فجعبتي ممتلئة بالأسئلة
> ...


 
*اي رد هذا الذي تريده و انت لا تقرأ ردودنا؟*
*رديت و قلت لك اننا الكتاب المقدس له سند و اعطيتك الموضوع الذي يناقش هذه النقطة*
*الصديق ...My Rock .. أرجو الدخول هنا* 

*فتح بقى و اقرأ و افهم, بلاش عدم بصيرة للدرجة هذه!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

+++ لعل الأ خ /  amr3  ، فى ذهنه قاعدة يطبقها على كتبه ، يقيس بها المصداقية ، ويريد فحص كتبنا عليها ، فلذلك نسأله عنها ، ما هى تلك القاعدة  ؟
++++ أما نحن، فعندنا المسيح الحى ، الذى يثبت كل يوم مصداقيته بنفسه ، بالإضافة للآثار الكثيرة جداً من كل العصور ، التى تثبت ثبات الإنجيل عبر كل العصور ، فلم نحرق شيئاً منه أبداً ، ولم نعتمد على أفراد عند تجميعه ، بل على إجماع الكنيسة فى العالم كله ، عند إقرار قانون الإنجيل المعتمد .+++ ليت الكل مثلنا .


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*مساء الخير علي الجميع 
اولا اريد ان اعتذر​*


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*مساء الخير علي الجميع 
اولا اريد ان اعتذر عن التاخر في الرد 

ولكن بالفعل ظروف طارئه 

ثانيا انا بصراحه شايف ان الموضوع تطرق الي موضوع جانبي بعيد كل البعد عن الموضوع الاساسي ؟؟ مش عارف ليه كده ؟؟!!

المهم بالنسبه لرد الاستاذ ميه ميه 

تقريبا هو نفس الردود من الصجقاء المسيحيين​*


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*مساء الخير علي الجميع 
اولا اريد ان اعتذر عن التاخر في الرد 

ولكن بالفعل ظروف طارئه 

ثانيا انا بصراحه شايف ان الموضوع تطرق الي موضوع جانبي بعيد كل البعد عن الموضوع الاساسي ؟؟ مش عارف ليه كده ؟؟!!

المهم بالنسبه لرد الاستاذ ميه ميه 

تقريبا هو نفس الردود من الصجقاء المسيحيين اللي قبله نفسها
حتي رد القس عبد المسيح هو نفسه تقريبا نفس الرد

وانا وضحت انا ليه مش مقتنع بالرد ده 

اما مساله انك تقول انه الكتاب المقدس قال في حته تانيه انه مثلا , انا والاب واحد 
فده ممكن يترد عليه بحاجات كتير 

وكمان السؤال اصلا كان علي ازاي يقول انه ما يعرفشي وقت الساعه
فالسؤال مازال قائم

يعني حتي لو سلمت​*


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*مساء الخير علي الجميع 
اولا اريد ان اعتذر عن التاخر في الرد 

ولكن بالفعل ظروف طارئه 

ثانيا انا بصراحه شايف ان الموضوع تطرق الي موضوع جانبي بعيد كل البعد عن الموضوع الاساسي ؟؟ مش عارف ليه كده ؟؟!!

المهم بالنسبه لرد الاستاذ ميه ميه 

تقريبا هو نفس الردود من الصجقاء المسيحيين اللي قبله نفسها
حتي رد القس عبد المسيح هو نفسه تقريبا نفس الرد

وانا وضحت انا ليه مش مقتنع بالرد ده 

اما مساله انك تقول انه الكتاب المقدس قال في حته تانيه انه مثلا , انا والاب واحد 
فده ممكن يترد عليه بحاجات كتير 

وكمان السؤال اصلا كان علي ازاي يقول انه ما يعرفشي وقت الساعه
فالسؤال مازال قائم

يعني حتي لو سلمت جدلا​*


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*مساء الخير علي الجميع 
اولا اريد ان اعتذر عن التاخر في الرد 

ولكن بالفعل ظروف طارئه 

ثانيا انا بصراحه شايف ان الموضوع تطرق الي موضوع جانبي بعيد كل البعد عن الموضوع الاساسي ؟؟ مش عارف ليه كده ؟؟!!

المهم بالنسبه لرد الاستاذ ميه ميه 

تقريبا هو نفس الردود من الصجقاء المسيحيين اللي قبله نفسها
حتي رد القس عبد المسيح هو نفسه تقريبا نفس الرد

وانا وضحت انا ليه مش مقتنع بالرد ده 

اما مساله انك تقول انه الكتاب المقدس قال في حته تانيه انه مثلا , انا والاب واحد 
فده ممكن يترد عليه بحاجات كتير 

وكمان السؤال اصلا كان علي ازاي يقول انه ما يعرفشي وقت الساعه
فالسؤال مازال قائم

يعني حتي لو سلمت جدلا بانه هو والاب واحد 
طيب ازاي يقول الكلمه دي ( انه ما يعرفشي وقت الساعه ) ؟؟؟

واكيد​*


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

تقريبا عندي مشكله في تنزيل المشاركات ما ادري ايه هي ..!!

ياريت تحذفوا المشاركات المعاده


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

كنت اريد ان اسجل احترامي للاستاذ مكرم 
لان اسلوبه هادي جدا ومحترم جدا

وبرده كل الاصدقاء المسيحيين اللي شاركوا معانا في الحوار ده

بس للاسف انا لم اتلق جوابا 

وزي ما قلت قبل كده لو لقيت جواب يقنعني فانا لن اجادل ابدا 

بس فعلا الموضوع ده انا ما لقيت اي اجابه عليه 

علي العموم انا منتظر لعله يجي حد ويوضح المساله اكتر او بطريقه تانيه توضح الامر بالنسبه الي

ملحوظه اخيره : هل ممكن اني انا والاستاذ المحترم مكرم نعمل حوار ثنائي حولين مساله التحريف , طبعا ان وافق الاستاذ مكرم 

وشكرا لتعاملكم الطيب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

++ الأخ الفاضل / abneleslam 
++ بخصوص السؤال عن معرفة الساعة ، فالرد الذى نراه نحن مقنعاً ،  هو  أن المسيح هو الذى : [ فيه يحل كل مـِلء اللاهوت جسدياً ] ، وهو [ الكلمة ، المتجسد ] .
++ لذلك فنحن عندما نراه يجوع ويتألم ويموت على الصليب ، فإننا لا نستغرب ، لأننا نعرف أنه هو كل ملء اللاهوت المتحد معجزياً بناسوت معجزى أخذه  بمعجزة من العذراء بدون زواج ، فالأمر كله معجزات .
+++ لذلك فالجوع والموت لا يقع على اللاهوت ، بل على الناسوت المتحد به معجزياً ، وعندما يقول : أنا عطشان ، فإننا لا نظن أبداً أن اللاهوت يعطش ، وكذلك عندما يقول أن الإبن لا يعلم ، فكذلك لا ننسب عدم المعرفة للاهوت بل للناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت .
+++++ الإتحاد المعجزى  لللاهوت بالناسوت ، هو بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، أى أن الطبيعة اللاهوتية ظلت كما هى والطبيعة الناسوتية ظلت كما هى ، ولكن فى وحدانية إتحادية معجزية واحدة ، إى أن المسيح هو شخص واحد غير منقسم ، فاللاهوت إتحد بكل ما للناسوت ، بالجسم والنفس والروح ، بالإرادة والفعل وكل شيئ ، إذ لم يترك شيئاً من الناسوت خارجاً عن هذا الإتحاد المعجزى .+ ويمكن تشبيه ذلك – مع الفارق طبعاً – بإتحاد النار مع الحديد إلى شيئ واحد هو الحديد المحمى ، الذى فيه يظل الحديد حديداً وتظل النار ناراً ، فى وحدانية إتحادية واحدة ، إذ لا تستطيع أن تلغى ، ولا حتى من تفكيرك ، وجود النار والحديد فى هذه الوحدانية الإتحادية ، ومن يتغافل عن هذه الحقيقة ، ويمسك الحديد ، فإنه سيحترق بناره .
++++ وكذلك من لا يضع فى ذهنه حقيقة إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، فإنه لن يفهم أى شيئ فى المسيحية كلها.
+++++++++++ أما بخصوص المناظرات ، فلى فيها رأى ، موجود فى هذ المنتدى الشامل ، بعنوان : حول الذين يطالبون بالمناظرة أولاً ،  فرجاء الرجوع إليه .
+++ ولسيادتك كل الشكر على عباراتك الرقيقة ، مع كامل إستعدادنا للإجابة ، من خلال نظام المنتدى .


----------



## abn_eleslam (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

مساء الخير
*اولا احي ان اعيد احترامي لحضرتك استاذ مكرم
وبشكر حضرتك علي محاولتك لتفهيمي اجابه السؤال 

بس انا برده ليا تعليق 

حضرتك قلت



			وكذلك عندما يقول أن الإبن لا يعلم ، فكذلك لا ننسب عدم المعرفة للاهوت بل للناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*طيب بكلام حضرتك ده اولا نثبت ان الناسوت زيه زي اي ناسوت تاني ( اقصد ان مساله كفاره الخطيه الغير محدوده بشئ غير محدود تبقي مش متحققه هنا ) 
كمان فيه نقطه مهمه جدا حضرتك ما علقتش عليها 

انه العدد بيقول انه الا الاب*
*
يعني بيقول ما فيش غير اقنوم الاب اللي يعرف وقت الساعه ..!!

فهمتني ؟؟

انا مش عارف اوضح وجهه نظري اكتر من كده

نا قصدي ان العد ده فيه مشكلتين الاولي انه قال انه ما يعرفشي 
والتانيه انه قال انه ما حدش يعرف غير اقنوم  الااااااب
يارب تكون فكرتي وصلت 


معلش كان ليا سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع ده شويه 
هو ازاي بتقدر تحدد ان الكلمه اللي تكلم بها يسوع يقصد بها الناسوت او اللاهوت ؟؟

نقطه اخيره 



			أما بخصوص المناظرات ، فلى فيها رأى ، موجود فى هذ المنتدى الشامل ، بعنوان : حول الذين يطالبون بالمناظرة أولاً ، فرجاء الرجوع إليه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

علي فكره انا ما فكرتش في موضوع مناظره انا فقط قلت لو نتناقش في حوار ثنائي بس
يعني مش لازم مناظره 
فقط حوار هادئ بيننا احنا الاتنين 

وعلي فكره انا لولا اني شوفت حضرتك انسان محترم 
ما كنت طلبت ابدا 

لانه للاسف فيه كتير اسلوبهم في الحوار سئ جدا

وللاسف منتداكم (مع الاسف ) فيه كتير من الناس دي 

وارجو انكم ما تزعلوش مني 
بسي ده مجرد رايي 

علي العموم انا منتظر رد حضرتك علي مساله انه قال الا الاب 

وشكرا مره تانيه علي ذوقك
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

++ الأخ الفاضل abn eleslam  
++ أولاً : نعم هو ناسوت كامل ، ولكن لا تنسى أنه مولود بمعجزة ، هدفها ألا يكون للشيطان أى حق فيه ولا سلطان على أن ينخسه مثلما ينخس كل البشر ، إنه ناسوت معجزى منزه عن الخطية ، فلم يكن ممكناً أن يتحد اللاهوت بناسوت تحت سلطان الشيطان عليه ، لينخسه .
++ وأما بخصوص عدم المعرفة إلاّ للآب ، فلو كان المقصود كما تقول سيادتك ، لكان الروح القدس أيضاً لا يعرف ، مع أنه مكتوب عنه أنه روح الله الذى  يفحص أعماق الله ، أى كل شيئ بلا  أى إستثناء .++  كما أن الإبن قال : كل ما للآب ، هو لى .  وبالتالى فلا شيئ يخرج عن كلمة : " كل " ، بلا إستثناء .
++إذن ، فقوله  بأنه : " لا يعرف " ، يتساوى مع قوله أنه : " عطشان " ، ولا يمكن إعتباره  إنفصالاً بين معرفة الأقانيم .
++ وتوجد مشكلة ضخمة ستصنعها سيادتك ، عندما تقول بإنفصال الأقانيم ، إذ ستجعل الأقانيم ثلاثة آلهة وليس إله واحد كما يقول الإنجيل ، بل وستجعل الآب إلهاً عاجزاً —بعدما تفصل الإبن عنه _ لأنه مكتوب عن الإبن : [ كل شيئ به كان ، وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ] يو 1: 3 . + فبقوله :- " بغيره لم يكن شيئ " ، يجعل الإبن هو الإقنوم الذى لا قيام بدونه ، وبالتالى لا يمكن فصل الإبن عن الآب ، وهو نفسه قال :  أنا والآب واحد . ((للمزيد ، راجع كتيب : الأنجيل يجيب على الطعن فى لاهوت المسيح . فى قسم الكتب اللاهوتية بهذا المنتدى الشامل المتكامل )) ، ++ وبالطبع لن نصل إلى درجة تبسيط الطبيعة الإلهية بحيث تصير منظورة ومطروحة على الطاولة وقابلة للفحص والتشريح ، ذلك من المستحيل ، ولكن توجد طريقة للوصول إلى اليقين ، بغير الحاجة إلى القيام بتشريح الطبيعة الإلهية ، وهى أن نطلب منه أن يكشف لنا الحقيقة ، وهذا ما نفعله  نحن فعلاً، ليكشف لنا ما يفوق عقولنا ، فليس كل شيئ تحت سلطان العقل ، بل يوجد عالم الروح الذى لا يمكن فحصه ، ولكن ذلك ليس إلغاءً للعقل ، بل نحن نحتاج إليه ، إذ  بالعقل يستطيع الإنسان أن يعرف الحق من صدق المتحدث ، لذلك قال : إن لم تؤمنوا من أجل الكلام ، فآمنوا من أجل الأعمال .  + أى من أجل  المعجزات التى عملها  . +وهو ما زال يعمل حتى الآن ، لأن الله لا ينضب معيبه  ( يعنى : لا يفلس ) . 
+++ أما بخصوص كيفية معرفة ما يقصده السيد المسيح ، فذلك يقوم على مبدأ عدم التناقض فى كلامه نهائياً ، مثلما رأيتنا نفعل هنا .
+++أما بخصوص المناقشة ، فنحن نفعلها الآن فعلاً ، ولكنها مطروحة للجميع و ليست فردية ، بحسب نظام هذا القسم فى المنتدى ، الذى نحن جميعاً ضيوف فيه ، ونلتزم  بنظامه .
++ مع تحياتى وإخلاصى ، وشكراً


----------



## abn_eleslam (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

مساء الخير

والله اشتقت لتعليقات يا استاذ مكرم 



> وأما بخصوص عدم المعرفة إلاّ للآب ، فلو كان المقصود كما تقول سيادتك ، لكان الروح القدس أيضاً لا يعرف



طيب ممكن افهم حضرتك ليه افترض اصلا انه الروح القدس اصلا يعرفها ؟؟؟

النص بيقول الا الااااب

يبقي ايه المشكله ؟



> كما أن الإبن قال : كل ما للآب ، هو لى . وبالتالى فلا شيئ يخرج عن كلمة : " كل " ، بلا إستثناء .



ماهو هنا السؤال 
دلوقتي فيه تعارض بين النصين
واحد بيقول انهم واحد وان كل شئ للاب هو للابن ( ده بالفهم اللي حضرتك عاوزنا نفهم بيه , وانا مش هاتعرض هنا للموضوع ده  )
والنص التاني بيقول انه ما يعرفشي الساعه ؟؟؟

حضرتك بقي عاوز تقول انه نرد النص التاني علشان الاول 
طيب ليه ما يكونشي العكس ؟؟؟

المهم قصدي ان ده تعارض لازم نجمع بينه بطريقه مقبوله



> إذن ، فقوله بأنه : " لا يعرف " ، يتساوى مع قوله أنه : " عطشان " ، ولا يمكن إعتباره إنفصالاً بين معرفة الأقانيم


برده حضرتك بتتناقش في النفي اللي نفاه عن نفسه

بس المشكله الاكبر في انه قصر المعرفه علي الاب
قال الا الاااااب

وهنا المشكله الاكبر



> وبالطبع لن نصل إلى درجة تبسيط الطبيعة الإلهية بحيث تصير منظورة ومطروحة على الطاولة وقابلة للفحص والتشريح



علي فكره انا عاوز اقولك شئ 
بالنسبه ليا 
نا ماعنديش اي مشكله في التثليث 
ولا التجسد
ولا الصلب كمان 
ولا حتي موضوع تشبيه بخروف او اي حاجه زي كده
ايه رايك ؟

كل ده ما عنديش فيه اي مشكله

المشكله انه يثبت انه كده فعلا

يعني ما فيش اي مشكله انه يكون مثلث الاقانيم  , بس المشكله هل هو فعلا مثلث الاقانيم  ,  ولا ده بس اعتقاد من غير نصوص 

بس كده 

انا بس حبيت اوضحلك مساله بسيطه علشان عارف انك فاكرني زي اي حد تاني ومش هاقبل التثليث او كده 




> وهى أن نطلب منه أن يكشف لنا الحقيقة ، وهذا ما نفعله نحن فعلاً، ليكشف لنا ما يفوق عقولنا ، فليس كل شيئ تحت سلطان العقل


كلام جميل

بس ان عاوز حضرتك برده تتطبق نفس الكلام علي حضرتك
يعني برده لازم ترفع ايدك لله
رب السماوات والارض

واساله انه يوضحلك ويوضحلي كمان الطريق
بس ياريت تعمل كده فعلا مش مجرد انك بتنصحني 

علي العموم انا سؤالي مازال قائم

وخايف يكون الموضوع طول جدا 

وحاسس ان مداخلاتي اللي جايه هاتتعرض للحذف بسبب تطويل الموضوع

بس فعلا السؤال ده مازال قائم وما جاتليش عليه اي اجابه فعلا

او علي الاقل انا لم افهم الاجابات 

لو تحب ننقل لاي موضوع تاني او نفتح اي موضوع تاني يبقي ياريت

ولو فيه اي حد عنده اي اجابه تانيه او باي طريق تاني يبقي خير

واشكر تعبك معايا استاذ مكرم

مع السلامه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

الأخ الفاضل / abneleslam  
++++ سيادتك تسأل عن السبب فى ضرورة أن الروح القدس يعرف ، ولو سيادتك أكملت قراءة ردى ، لوجدت إجابة سؤالك ، لأنى قلت : - (((  .. ، مع أنه مكتوب عنه أنه روح الله الذى يفحص أعماق الله ، أى كل شيئ بلا إستثناء . ++ كما أن الإبن قال : كل ما للآب ، هو لى . وبالتالى فلا شيئ يخرج عن كلمة : " كل " ، بلا إستثناء . )))
++ إذن فإنى لم أبنى كلامى على غير أساس ، بل على أساس الكتاب المقدس الذى أؤمن به . ++ فإن كان أحد ملوماً ، فهو – لا تؤاخذنى -- سيادتك ، لأنك لم تقرأ  قراءة  كاملة ، أو لعلها قراءة سريعة غير فاحصة . 
++  وإسمح لى بتعقيب بسيط ، وهو أن القراءة وحدها لا تنفع ، بل يجب معها الفحص ، لذلك فإن ربنا لم يقل : إقرأ ، بل قال : إفحص ، أى : إقرأ بفهم .، ، كما جعل عدم الفهم – بالرغم من القراءة الكثيرة إلى حد الحفظ – سبباً فى الضلال ، إذ قال للكتبة والفريسيين ( حَفَظة التوراة ) ، أنهم  يضلون إذ لا يفهمون الكتاب  . كما قال  أن الشعب هلك لعدم المعرفة ( أى الفهم الصحيح ) .
+++ وسيادتك إستنتجت أنه يوجد تعارض بين النصين وأننى رددت أحدهما ، أى نسخته . + وذلك ليس صحيحاً ، لأن  الكتاب المقدس ليس فيه تعارض ونسخ ،  بل تكامل .... مثلما تتكامل خطوط الصورة الواحدة ، ذات الالوان والإتجاهات المتعددة ، بدون أن تنسخ بعضها بعضاً ، بل تتكامل معاً لتوضيح أبعاد الصورة تماماً . 
+++ وسيادتك تقول عن التعارض الذى تخيلته سيادتك :-  (((  ده تعارض لازم نجمع بينه بطريقة مقبولة ))) ، وما تقترحه سيادتك  -- والمبنى على إستنتاجك السابق – غير مقبول عندنا ، بل إنه مرفوض تماماً ، ونسميه : سياسة التوفيق والتلفيق . + فإننا – عندما لا نفهم – نصمت ، وإلاّ  أصبحنا من المبتدعين الهراطقة ، الذين يؤلفون فى الدين من تآليقهم الخاصة . ++ فإن الصمت أشرف من التوفيق والتلفيق . وتوجد مقولة عند سيادتك ، تحمل معنى قريب من ذلك ، وهى : من قال لا أعرف فقد أفتى , مع فارق أننا لا نعتبر الصامت عالماً بما يجهله ، بل عالماً بضعفه البشرى ، وتلك فضيلة عظيمة . ( آسف للمنتدى كله ، على الإطالة )
++++ ثم أن سيادتك -– بعدما تجاهلت برهانى على كلامى ، السابق ذكره –-  بنيت على ذلك أشياء جديدة  . وبالطبع ، فإن المبنى على خطوات خطأ ، سيصبح خطأ أيضاً ، مثلما أن المسألة التى تبدأ حلها بخطوات غلط ، ستكون نتيجتها النهائية غلط أيضاً .
++++ لذلك فإننى لن أقدم لسيادتك شرحاً إضافياً ، بل سأنتظر مراجعتك لردى السابق ، بفهم أدق ، وحين تفعل ذلك ، ستكون الإجابة لازمة ، ليس منى شخصياً فقط ، بل مع  كل أصدقائنا فى هذا المنتدى الأسرى  الملتزم بروح الجماعة وليس الفردية .
+++++ أما بخصوص كلامى عن طلب الله  ليكشف عن أعيننا ما يفوق حدود العقل البشرى المحدود بطبيعته ، فما كنت أقوله ، لولم أختبره شخصياً ، ومرات عديدة ، تنفى إحتمالية المصادفة نهائياً  . فأنا لا أضع سيادتك أمام ناظرى وأنا أتكلم ، ولا أى أحد آخر ، بل الله فقط ، إلهى الذى ينهى عن الكذب بكل ألوانه ، ويحرمه بلا إستثناءات ، هذا هو الذى يحكم تصرفاتى . 
+++ وأكرر الأسف عن الإطالة ، لأسرة المنتدى الحبيب .


----------



## abn_eleslam (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

مساء الخير علي الجميع 

مرحب بيك مره تانيه استاذي مكرم

بس علي فكره اسلوب كلامك اتغير شويه ومش عارف ليه ..!!!
يلرب يكون خير

المهم

انا ما تجنبتش اجابتك ولا حاجه 
لا
انا قراتها وقراتها كويس 

بس انا سوالي لسه قائم وما قراتش رد عليه 

النص بيقول الا الااااااااااااب

انا مش عارف اوضح ازاي اكتر من كده

سؤالي دلوقتي في كلمه الاب مش في اللي قبلها 

ياريت يكون سؤالي وضح

اما الاستاذ باسكال 
انا مش عارف ايه دخل ده بكلامنا 

بس اظن ان حضرتك خرجت بره الموضوع خالص 

احنا بنتكلم في حاجه وحضرتك بتتكلم في موضوع تاني خالص ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

علي العموم انا طبعا مش عاوز افترض ان دي محاوله مقصدوه لتغير وتشتيت الموضوع الاساسي
ولا هافترض انك واحد من اعضاء المنتدي الدائمين وعامل اسمين اسم ليك واسم تاني مش معروف بيه ( احتياطي علشان الظروف اللي زي دي ) 

علي العموم انا هافضل مفترض حسن النيه 

وانا منتظر استاذي مكرم لو فيه اجابه تانيه علشان انا مش عاوز اكتب اي سؤال تاني الا لو السؤال ده خلص 

وشكرا ليكم وشكر خاص للاستاذ المحترم والهادي مكرم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

+++ الأخ الفاضل /abn eleslam  
+ أحييك على إحساسك الرقيق ، فقد أصابنى السأم فعلاً ، فمعذرة عن ذلك .
++ والحقيقة أن الإنسان المدقق جداً ، المعتاد على التفكير فى إتجاه مستقيم  -- ومع الأسف أنا كذلك -- لا يتضايق من أى شيئ ، إلاّ من اللف والدوان ، لأنه ضد طبيعته .
++ لا أعنى أن سيادتك فعلت ذلك ، ولكن مجرد إسقاط جزء من الرد -- إذا تكرر ، بحيث يصبح حالة عامة ، مثلما يفعل الكثيرون من طارحى الأسئلة -- أو تخطى أحد المعانى الهامة ، مما يجعل الحوار يتقطع بطريقة مكررة  ، فإنه يصيب بالملل ،،، مثلما يحدث عندما يتقطع الإتصال الهاتفى مرات عديدة ، حتى أنك تسأم وتنهيه .
++++ والحقيقة أنى أجبتك عن سؤالك ، بأن أوضحت لسيادتك ، بتساوى الآب مع الإبن  من وجهة النظر لجوهر اللاهوت ، بالرغم من نقصان الإبن عن الآب  من وجهة النظر اللناسوت الذى إتحد به اللاهوت بغير إختلاط ولا إفتراق .+ بل إنه كان أقل من الملائكة ، بل ومن البشر الذين أهانوه وإحتقروه ، فمن وجهة النظر إلى الناسوت ، صار أقل من الكل ، حتى أنه مكتوب عنه أنه : [ أخلى ذاته ] ، أى تنازل عن كل شيئ .
+++ و لكن سيادتك تقول بأنى لم أجب ، فأعيد الإجابة ، فتعيد القول بأنى لم أجب . + فأعيد الرجاء بالتدقيق والتأنى فى قراءتك للرد ، فبدلاً من أن توضيح لى إعتراضك على جزئية محددة من ردى ، فأنك تقول بأنى أتهرب وأننى لم أجب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
++++++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، أرجو أن تحدد نقطة محددة ، تعتبرها السبب الرئيسى فى عدم قبولك لردى ، لتتيح لى الفرصة لتلافيها ، أما القول بأننى لم أجب نهائياً ، فذلك - معذرة - شيئ غير مفهوم  لى .


----------



## abn_eleslam (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن جوهر الموضوع*
*الموضوع لا يمت للاقانيم و معرفة الابن*
*اطرحك سؤالك في المكان المناسب و كفى تشتيتا*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

*الموضوع لا يمت للاقانيم و معرفة الابن*
*اطرحك سؤالك في المكان المناسب و كفى تشتيتا يا abn_eleslam*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

+++الأخ الفاضل / abn eleslam 
++ عدم تحديدك لنقطة إعتراض محددة -- عن الردود السابقة -- يجعلنا لا نعرف ما هو الذى قرأته بدقة وإستوعبته ، ثم وجدت فيه شيئاً غير مقبول . + وبالتالى فإننا لا نعرف ما الذى تريد إستيضاحه .
+++ ومع ذلك ، فسأفترض أنك قرأت الردود بعناية ، وان لك سؤالاً محددا . + وسأفترض أنه :-- 
(( كيف تطلقون لقب " إبن الله " ، على الناسوت ؟؟؟؟ ، بالرغم من أنكم سبق وذكرتم أنه يعنى " كلمة الله " ، المولود أزلياً ، من ، وفى ، الذات الإلهية ، وتشبهونه بميلاد النور من النار بدون فارق فى الزمن والجوهر . ))

                       ++++  فإن كان هذا هو سؤالك فعلاً ، فإجابته هى أن تعبير " إبن الله " ، له أكثر من إستخدام  ، وأكثر من مدلول ، ما بين الجوهرى ، والتجسد ، والتبنى ، كما يلى : --
            (( 1 )) المعنى الجوهرى الإلهى الأزلى الأبدى ، للكلمة من الذات الإلهية . 
            (( 2 )) بمعنى التجسد المعجزى ، بإتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت الذى هيأه لذاته من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، و هو التجسد المكتوب عنه :- [ الكلمة صار جسداً ] يو 1 : 14 ، وأيضاً :- [ فيه يحل كل مـِلء اللاهوت جسدياً ] كو 2: 9 . فصار هذا الناسوت ، ناسوتاً خصوصياً ، لله ، وصار يحمل لقب : " إبن الله " ، ولكن بالتبعية الناتجة عن الخصوصية ، وليس بالجوهر .
           (( 3 )) بمعنى التبنى ، لكل المؤمنين ، مثلما هو مكتوب :- [ أولاد الله ، أى المؤمنين بإسمه ] يو 1: 12 ، فإنهم يسلكون على صورة الله ( أى على شاكلته ) ، فى البر والمحبة للجميع ، بعكس الذين يسلكون على صورة إبليس وشاكلته فى الشر والحقد ، إذ إنه مكتوب :- [ بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون ،  وأولاد إبليس  ، فكل من لا يفعل البر ، ليس من الله ] 1يو 3: 10 .
         +++++ والفارق بين البنوة المعجزية بالتجسد الإلهى ، وبين البنوة بالتبنى ، هو أن الإتحاد المعجزى لللاهوت بالناسوت ، جعله نقياً تماماً من جرثومة الخطية ، إذ جعله فى حالة فائقة السمو تليق باللاهوت المتحد به ، خلافاً لكل البشر الآخرين - بلا إستثناء - الذين يرثون جرثومة الخطية ، والذى تعبـِّرون عنه عندكم بأن الشيطان ينخس كل إنسان ، إلاّ المسيح . + فإنه هو المنزه وحده عن المعصية ( أى المعصوم ) ، ولذلك فبنوة هذا الناسوت ، المتحد به اللاهوت ، هى بنوة ثابتة وغير معرضة لإحتمالية السقوط منها ، مثلما يحدث فى حالة البنوة بالتبنى ، والتى يسقط منها الإنسان ، إن عاد للخطية بإختياره وبدون توبة ، إذ يصير متشبهاً - حينذاك - بالشيطان ، ويصبح إبناً له بالمشابهة . + ولكنى أكرر التوكيد على أن التوبة تعيد الإنسان إلى ما كان عليه .
                                    +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++ النتيجة النهائية ، هى أن المسيح يحمل اللقبين معاً ، من وجهتى النظر المتكاملتين :- 
    + فإنه : " إبن الله " ، بالمعنى اللاهوتى ، الأزلى ، من وجهة النظر إلى لاهوته .
   + وهو : " إبن الله "  ، بمعنى التجسد الإلهى ، ومن وجهة النظر إلى ناسوته ، المتحد به اللاهوت بغير إختلاط ولا إفتراق .


----------



## abn_eleslam (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قدرات الرب الامتناهية*

شكرا ليك استاذ مكرم 

بس انا اسف مش هاقدر اكمل مع حضرتك بعد موضوع الحذف 

لو تضمن لي انه لن تحذف اي مداخلات لي مره تانيه في هذا الموضوع فان شاء الله اكمل معاك 
لكن لو ظل الامر كده فلن اكمل

اعذرني


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

المثنى قال:


> قبل أن اعرض أى أمر اريد استفسارا واجابة على هذه الاسئلة البسيطة
> 
> 
> 1 هل الرب قادر ( صفة القدرة )؟؟
> ...


*

  اسالتك اصلا  الرب يسامحنى مهينه  للرب 

 دى مش اسلوب اساله وتحاور

 لماذا لا تسال السؤال بدون ان تلف وتدور

  واللرب يعطى لنا نعمه وحكمه للردود

   فيقول رب المجد الهى ومخلصى يسوع  ((( الرب يدافع عنكم ؟؟؟؟؟ )))

  الرب يعطينا نعمه بالرد نتكلم بلسانه الطاهر

   سلام الرب *يسوع


----------

